# Pack Questions



## Charrae (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a yearling doe that will do anything and go anywhere for me, I want to pack with her. We regularly go on long walks. Shes tall, long and leggy(would this body style work?). How do I adjust a pack like this http://wolfpacks.com/products/dogpacks/saddlebags.html for a goat? I tried it on her and it fit, but would fall off one side to another. I was thinking maybe a butt strap? what material would be best? should it go around her rear legs as one strap or a strap for each leg? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not able to provide answers to your questions, but I thought this link might be helpful. http://www.napga.org/default.asp?menuID=
Of course, other members will be able to answer you too, with more hands on experience with what worked for them.


----------



## Charrae (Apr 16, 2010)

oh neat site, thanks!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

northwest pack goats supply is AWESOME, and rex is a really helpful dude


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and the dog packs you posted would work for a very very light load, anything heavier than 10-15 pounds you want a saddle pad and cross braces to help the weight load out


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

First you really do not want to pack any goat under 2. We really aim for 3. There are lots of great packs out there but hard packs do not fit does well. I am looking into a new type of pack that is looking like it will fit a doe well. For now I would just start hiking with her. If you have to pack I would look at a soft pack and do not go above 10 lbs with the pack.


----------



## Charrae (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks! The pack I'v got is a soft pack, all I want her to carry right now is two bottles of water and maybe a sandwich, so it shouldnt be heavy at all. I just want to get her started on hiking with me and being used to the "outdoors". Thanks so much for the info.


----------

